# lubricants



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

what lubricant do you guys use for the wheel axles and the hex shaft can i use just white lithium grease or something else


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

A "low temp" rated lithium grease is ideal. MH


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

+1 on the lithium grease. Been using it for years and years. Clean your hex shaft w/a rag and some type of solvent and smeR a very light film of lithium on it. While your i there clean off the drive platter and drive wheel. 
Remove wheels and clean/grease axles w/lithium grease.


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

Last time I had my wheels off and wiped down my axles, I did so with a regular #2 grease. Doesn't seem like the type of grease is particularly critical here.

But wait, isn't lithium a soap? Isn't lithium grease less resistant to wash-out than most other greases? Why not use a marine grease which will be highly resistant to moisture?

I'd still like to find this stuff ... but doubt I will any time soon:

https://www.mystiklubes.com/do/product/GREASE/665027002


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

All I know is I 've been using it for a *long* time and have never had a problem with lithium. Have a pound tub of it that I've been working on and still have about 1/3 of it left. Probably last my lifetime. I'm happy with its performance. There are different lithium based greases. Most are very good water/moisture resisters.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Someone here (forget who) had recommended Mobil1 synthetic grease, that seems ideal as it doesn't wash out and it's very cold weather rated. I have used lithium in the past, works well but washes out and needs to be replanished from time to time. I am going to pick up the synthetic and switch over myself. Just thought I'd pass it along


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm one of the Mobil1 synthetic believers. Stays "soft" to a lower temp. For the couple extra bucks a tub it just makes sense to me but I use synthetic oil in the engine too.
There are also guys who recommend oil as they think grease can get too stiff but it's worked for me.
I do oil the bushings though as I hope it helps them last longer.
.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Marine grease is waterproof and very tacky. It's what's used on trailer wheel bearings. A lot of people here use this on locations that will frequently get wet like the wheel axles.

For the axle use what is in my grease gun. Usually a standard #2 wheel bearing grease. Check it every year and re-grease. Never had any issues.

If you run with both wheels locked you could use anti-seized. You just want to make sure the shaft does not rust to the wheel.


----------



## NY Toro (Jan 30, 2015)

+1 great stuff, a little goes a long way. 



Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'm one of the Mobil1 synthetic believers. Stays "soft" to a lower temp. For the couple extra bucks a tub it just makes sense to me but I use synthetic oil in the engine too.
> There are also guys who recommend oil as they think grease can get too stiff but it's worked for me.
> I do oil the bushings though as I hope it helps them last longer.
> .


12111


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

NY Toro said:


> +1 great stuff, a little goes a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 12111


Yes the Mobile 1 grease is good too. However I use Amsoil marine grade grease. Very water resistant and lubricates well.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Even more important than what you use is that you get in there and use something and keep it clean. During the summer clean it up and re-grease or oil all the moving parts you can.


----------

